# My Bank Not Accepting US $ Checks issued by US Treasury



## Fazil Hafeez

Hello!

As a US citizen I have to file my taxes every year and this year I got tax refund from IRS on my income of 2016. I received a check from US Treasury Department impressively within one month time. However, surprisingly when I took this check to my bank in Abu Dhabi they told me that Bank do not accept US $ checks any more. They could not tell me why, even though my relationship manager called head office in Dubai to get further confirmation but the answer was NO. 

I wanted to know from other expats if they have also faced similar situation while depositing US $ checks in UAE Banks and what could be possible solution to this issue. Currently I do not have any bank account in USA. Please share your thoughts if any.

Thanks.


----------



## falcon01

Banks routinely reject foreign issued cheques as it cannot be into entered the local cheque clearing system. It therefore has to be done manually and done on a "collection basis" for up to 60 days. And the process may involve correspondent banks acting as intermediaries. The charges are also high. Try a US bank if you have an account there. Again no value and up to the branch manager or RM.


----------



## MalDxb

Dear all, can any American living in UAE help in advising me how to deposit foreign USD Check (cheque) in UAE banks? I recently received my stimulus check from US Treasury however all local UAE banks are either rejecting to cash or deposit this check.


----------



## tzx

Try Citibank which is American bank.


----------

